# New work (another face drawing)



## Artforever85 (Jun 13, 2018)

Finished this piece. This one turned out to look terrible in the beginning!!! Horrible!!! lol. But then some how turned out to be one of my favorites! I am currently making make-up bags/pencil pouches. If you are interested in one they are $8. Just message me on here if interested I am attaching progress pics along with the final piece. Also posting a pic of me! lol. Feed back always welcomed!


----------

